# fuel pump valve ?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

When I start my car, I have to turn it over atleast once the the second time I turn the key it starts up. I was told that there is a valve in the fuel tank that might have gone bad- Im seriously not familiar with the car yet, so can anyone help me out with this one? After it starts it runs perfectly fine. Im going to change the fuel filter in about 30 minutes, but I dont really think that is the problem ( It needs one anyways though)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> When I start my car, I have to turn it over atleast once the the second time I turn the key it starts up. I was told that there is a valve in the fuel tank that might have gone bad- Im seriously not familiar with the car yet, so can anyone help me out with this one? After it starts it runs perfectly fine. Im going to change the fuel filter in about 30 minutes, but I dont really think that is the problem ( It needs one anyways though)


It could be your starter is going bad.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No man, that isnt it, the starter has nothing to do with the fuel delivery system and it is also working just fine. It is the actual fuel pump that is the problem. I just need to replace it. 162,00 miles and its probably due a change. I guess msd makes one that is pretty good for it and its a direct replacement.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> No man, that isnt it, the starter has nothing to do with the fuel delivery system and it is also working just fine. It is the actual fuel pump that is the problem. I just need to replace it. 162,00 miles and its probably due a change. I guess msd makes one that is pretty good for it and its a direct replacement.


HOw do you know? You mentioned nothing about how you tested the fuel system, and you also mentioned, 


0341TODD said:


> "Im seriously not familiar with the car yet, so can anyone help me out with this one?"


I do about 95% of the work on my own Z, so I think I can help?

So how did you come to the conclusion it was a fuel pump?



0341TODD said:


> "When I start my car, I have to turn it over atleast once the the second time I turn the key it starts up."


This tells nothing about the fuel system but leans towards a starter problem. Did you but a fuel pressure gauge in line and did it pressure up when starting? 

Your problem could be the fuel pump but I doubt it because they are not problematic even with that many miles on the Z31.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

b/c the starter isnt faulting- its not sluggish and it engages like it should- the motor turns over like its supposed to it just doesnt ignite. only on the second try does it go. The fuel pump pressurizes when the ignition is on- I let it run then after it shuts off I try to start it- it does the same thing everytime. By the way, how many guys on this forum actually work on their Z's? You seem to be the only one who isnt interested in just posting pictures. I ran a self diagnostic on it and it said that my crank angle sensor(34) was bad and the detination sensor (33) was bad, but then it said that everything was fine(44/55) !!!!! It also threw an 11 code, but I cant remember what that is- I think Im reading it incorrectly though. Im only used to reading the one on my nx1600. This one is a little more difficult to follow. I need to hook it up to a consult, maybe I will do that tonight- I took the intake apart and flipped it ghetto style and I took the stock exhaust off from the cat back, im not driving it on the road yet though.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> b/c the starter isnt faulting- its not sluggish and it engages like it should- the motor turns over like its supposed to it just doesnt ignite. only on the second try does it go. The fuel pump pressurizes when the ignition is on- I let it run then after it shuts off I try to start it- it does the same thing everytime. By the way, how many guys on this forum actually work on their Z's? You seem to be the only one who isnt interested in just posting pictures. I ran a self diagnostic on it and it said that my crank angle sensor(34) was bad and the detination sensor (33) was bad, but then it said that everything was fine(44/55) !!!!! It also threw an 11 code, but I cant remember what that is- I think Im reading it incorrectly though. Im only used to reading the one on my nx1600. This one is a little more difficult to follow. I need to hook it up to a consult, maybe I will do that tonight- I took the intake apart and flipped it ghetto style and I took the stock exhaust off from the cat back, im not driving it on the road yet though.


This is what I got from what your telling me.

11
1.Crank Angle Sensor
2.Crankshaft Position Sensor
3.Crank Angle Switch 
1.Crank angle sensor or circuit
2.Crankshaft position sensor or circuit 3.Open or shorted signal circuit 

33
1.Oxygen Sensor
2.HO2S Sensor
3.HO2S Sensor (Left)
4.Exhaust Gas Sensor 
1.Open or shorted signal circuit, high HO2S signal 2.Open or shorted signal circuit, high HO2S signal 3.Open or shorted signal circuit, high HO2S signal 4.Exhaust gas sensor or circuit 

34
1.Detonating Sensor
2.Knock Sensor 
1.Detonating sensor or circuit
2.Knock sensor or circuit 

I got this off the net and it might help you as well.

http://www.z31.com/oboard/archives/view.pl?151

I would first start by cleaning the connections or replace the parts that are in question. I can see how code 11 could give you problems if it's intermittent or if connection is bad. I think once you take care of all the codes your problem will vanish.  

Thanks for the compliment! Their are a few others on this board that do all their work on their cars as well. I will PM them and see wha tthey have o say about your problem.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> This is what I got from what your telling me.
> 
> 11
> 1.Crank Angle Sensor
> ...


If the crank angle sensor is bad, then you have no spark, no injectors firing either.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats what I thought also Mike, I disconnected the plug for the crank angle sensor and of course it didnt fire. Im going to take it to one of my friends right now to see if he can read it right. Sponge is right though- some of those connections were so crappy- Ive got to clean them- I dont know how theyre making contact- I found this guy also from z31.com and hes up in fort walton. He will sell me every little nut and bolt I need to swap to a t-5 for like 750 bucks- IM STOKED, I just hope I dont wrap this thing around a telephone pole. Also- This being my first car with l.s.d- does it have a viscious l.s.d, b/c only one wheel is spinning- is the rearend just wornout? I thought turbos were supposed to have lsd, but what about autos?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Thats what I thought also Mike, I disconnected the plug for the crank angle sensor and of course it didnt fire. Im going to take it to one of my friends right now to see if he can read it right. Sponge is right though- some of those connections were so crappy- Ive got to clean them- I dont know how theyre making contact- I found this guy also from z31.com and hes up in fort walton. He will sell me every little nut and bolt I need to swap to a t-5 for like 750 bucks- IM STOKED, I just hope I dont wrap this thing around a telephone pole. Also- This being my first car with l.s.d- does it have a viscious l.s.d, b/c only one wheel is spinning- is the rearend just wornout? I thought turbos were supposed to have lsd, but what about autos?


I think only 88 and later did but you can check by lifting the back of the car and spinning a wheel, if the other wheel spins in the same direction, its LSD, if it spins in the opposite direction, then its and open diff.

Mike


----------

